# SRR Has 75+ Ratties For Adoption - SD - Transport Possible To Other States



## Starshine

Star's Rat Rescue located in Winner, South Dakota has 75+ ratties in need of forever homes! Plus 4 mommas with litters and 4 possible pregnant females! So that means ratties, ratties, ratties! All who would love their place to call home! 


To see all ratties available for adoption at Star's Rat Rescue visit http://www.starsratrescue.com/availablerats.html or check out our FB page here for more pictures https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stars-Rat-Rescue/180077488704013


If you would like to adopt please fill out our Pre-Questionnaire which can be found here http://www.starsratrescue.com/test2.ph


Here are just a few ratties for adoption!


Male










Male










Female











Female


----------



## Aeyna

I just sent a text to my boyfriend begging, we'll see what he says. I'm in the Twin Cities, and apparently seven rats isn't enough, lol. I'm thinking one or two boys.


----------



## Jackie

If there's any going to the twin cities, bring two boys back for me Aeyna!


----------



## Aeyna

My boyfriend isn't sold. I'm working on him.


----------



## MomToRats

awww so far away or I might adopt a few


----------



## Starshine

We could get ratties to MN no problem at all! Just let us know and we can work out transport.


----------



## Starshine

*We just found out that we also have transport to Omaha, NE to St Joe, MO, Des Moines, IA and some parts of KS!!*


----------



## Grotesque

You couldn't make it to the Milwaukee area of Wisconsin, could you? I'd do pretty much anything for that sweet girl in the picture with the marks around her ears.


----------



## Starshine

Grotesque - We may just be able to set up transport! Send us an email to [email protected]


----------



## Grotesque

Starshine said:


> Grotesque - We may just be able to set up transport! Send us an email to [email protected]


 Email sent.


----------



## Sowa

I'd consider some if I didn't live so far away. Hope they find homes


----------



## Starshine

Where are you located Sowa?


----------



## Sowa

Canada


----------



## Starshine

Awe ok a bit far.


----------



## 2ratshack

Could you do transport to Montana? I would love to give some deserving ratties a loving home. Especially since one of my boys just passed away, leaving his brother by himself.


----------

